# Line 6 M13



## mafouger (Sep 10, 2009)

well no one seems to have much advice on a good board, so anyone got any feedback on the m13? seems like it can take care of most anything i need it too, but promo material only tells you th best, how is it in a practical setting?


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

M13 is a great Multi-FX unit. I've had pretty much all of them, Podxt, Tonelab, Axe-Fx, etc. While i still prefer the sound of my pedalboard, the M13 really covers all the bases. Even the overdrives and distortions are great. The delays and other mod effects are really where the unit shines. The only thing i wish it had more of are presets, as i switch presets up to 4 or 5 times in one song. However there are ways around it. I've not played live with the M13 but i've heard great reviews of those who have. As with any multi-effects unit, to make them sound great you have to spend a little time and tweak your patches. Once thats done, your set.


----------



## jaymeister (Feb 2, 2006)

I have had lots of different gear over many years. From a practical standpoint the M13 works very well integrated into my gigging rig combined with excellent guitars, a solid amp, and a select choice of individual dirt pedals. I don't really see it as a compromise in my setup at all. I have played live with it a handful of times now, and about as many rehearsals. It is easy to tweak, and with a couple of expression pedals it really morphs nicely on the fly.

The looper works in simple fashion as well.

I have witnessed some awesome guitarists with lesser gear than the M13 make fantasic, and inspiring music to rock the house.


----------



## sfx70 (Sep 16, 2009)

works well with tubes amps? like a clean Fender?


----------



## leblanc74 (Sep 14, 2008)

even better comparing to the TC Electronic Nova System?...


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

I use it for all my shows and just updated it to version 2.01. They just introduced 8 new wahs and EQs..really cool stuff.

Here's a clip of the tube screamer sound:

http://members.shaw.ca/groovekitchn3/demo/MoreM13.mp3


Cheers,

David


----------



## vanhannam (Apr 26, 2009)

I actually got the M13 the other day!! I think its great! I love the weird synth stuff they put in. its great!


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

The Nova system though having some great sounds, is very limited in it's functionality and the learning curve is steap. 

The M13 has very usable sounds, simple to use and is extremely flexible. Not to mention Line 6 releases updates that have totally new patches. Sounds great through my Mark V. 


Plus if I get the RJM mini amp gizmo, I can use the M13 to change channels on my amp!


----------

